# What color is this?



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Anyone can tell me what color is this??


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds! Those remind me of the Egyptian Swifts. I think it is a type of bronze that does that, and then perhaps pale or reduced to make it a lighter color? I have no idea, just going out on a limb. Hopefully the other guys will be on soon to help


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Beautiful birds! Those remind me of the Egyptian Swifts. I think it is a type of bronze that does that, and then perhaps pale or reduced to make it a lighter color? I have no idea, just going out on a limb. Hopefully the other guys will be on soon to help


Thank you for reply.... This is another bair looks the same but more dilute I think it is Reduced Opal...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful! Opal is definitely a possibility. What is this breed called?


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

These are Rare color Homers ... In our area (Kuwait) breeders prefer homers with crest. I do have many Beautiful colors with no crest too..


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2010)

Albannai said:


> These are Rare color Homers ... In our area (Kuwait) breeders prefer homers with crest. I do have many Beautiful colors with no crest too..


never seen a homer with a crest before but sure do like that color


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Crested homers*

Would you mind if i shared your photos on a genetics discusison group?

Link


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

You find homers with crests every now and then in the USA...most of the time if you do it goes back to the Jan Aarden lines, get crests and frills from those birds. I had a hen with a crest, still remember her band number AU 95 TOT 5610, she was supposedly down from the Van Geel Jan Aardens.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Beautiful birds


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

I was first going to call them bronze ,but they look too yellow to be bronze.I would call them Sulphur.


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice picture here we call them as silver blazed haired pigeons


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have never seen a purebred homer with a crest. There are some with boots and some with zipper frills though. Interesting


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Albannai said:


> Anyone can tell me what color is this??


*These birds look like a Archangel/Homer cross and the color is a light bronze that some would call Archangel Gold.* GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not know what they are.... but just wondering where their perches are so they can get out of their own crap........


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

spirit wings said:


> I do not know what they are.... but just wondering where their perches are so they can get out of their own crap........


Thank you for your point of view. I'm not talking about what they are? I'm just asking about the color...If you are think the color is crap then... show me the best beautiful color you have.... Thank you again...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

She wasn't saying the color was crap and not beautiful, she was just wondering if they had somewhere to perch so they wouldn't have to stand/walk in their own droppings


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

nice homers ! i like them


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Albannai said:


> Thank you for your point of view. I'm not talking about what they are? I'm just asking about the color...If you are think the color is crap then... show me the best beautiful color you have.... Thank you again...


no you misunderstand, they are beautiful, and Im not sure what color they are, but that has been answerd, Im saying they need a perch to get out of their own fecal matter...IMO


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Pooh*

I wish I could inlarge the picture, to me it almost looks like some type of sand gravel mix. Sure Pooh could end up looking like that but I would think that it would be balled up on there toes if it was seriously that bad. Those birds look to be pretty kleen and in good healh to me. They also look to be a Serbian high flyer homer cross that has been tried here in the usa also. I have a few birds that one would guess that some time in the past they where crossed with homers, I have been told that the long distance homing ability never kicked in with the crossed birds here. 
I am not even going to guess on the color, I can show you at least four degrees of color in MY birds and some of wich majorly resemble these. They go from a very dark red (bronze) to even lighter then these pictures. >Kevin


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pattersonk2002 said:


> I wish I could inlarge the picture, to me it almost looks like some type of sand gravel mix. Sure Pooh could end up looking like that but I would think that it would be balled up on there toes if it was seriously that bad. Those birds look to be pretty kleen and in good healh to me. They also look to be a Serbian high flyer homer cross that has been tried here in the usa also. I have a few birds that one would guess that some time in the past they where crossed with homers, I have been told that the long distance homing ability never kicked in with the crossed birds here.
> I am not even going to guess on the color, I can show you at least four degrees of color in MY birds and some of wich majorly resemble these. They go from a very dark red (bronze) to even lighter then these pictures. >Kevin


I think there is sand in there, Im sure they have plenty of it where these birds are.. they just need a perch so they don't have to sit in the poopie sand either.. but that is just my opinion if I owned these birds.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

I dont really know how your point of perches got misconscrewed there to be honest.Seemed clear enough to me.Was like a little game of chinese whisper.Think the message is understood now though.lol.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

spirit wings said:


> no you misunderstand, they are beautiful, and Im not sure what color they are, but that has been answerd, Im saying they need a perch to get out of their own fecal matter...IMO


I'm sorry I Misunderstood your point. I thank you and thank to MaryOfExeter the explanation.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Albannai said:


> Thank you for reply.... This is another bair looks the same but more dilute I think it is Reduced Opal...


I remember few years ago a breeder introduced this color after 4 years breeding homers and Danish Saubian...


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

Albannai said:


> I remember few years ago a breeder introduced this color after 4 years breeding homers and Danish Saubian...


It will be toy stencil, T-pattern and possibly indigo. A bit more breeding history would help. Could it also be dominant opal or reduced?


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

both colors are beautiful!


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

What is known about the genotype of the suabians? I mean the silvering bit.


----------

